# Rupert 3 year old blue colour point ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rupert is a 3 year old blue colourpoint rag doll who suffers from loose stools if not fed on a strict diet of Butchers classic cat food.Because of this he might be best being an only pet to prevent him from eating other cat and dog foods.
Rupert is used to other cats,Dogs and children and loves to sit on your lap 24 7 if he can.
After speaking to his owner I feel he would be best homed with his life long companion a Sliver manie coon that only has 3 legs due to breaking it when she was a kitten she is 4 years, neutered,and fully vaccinated 
If you think you would like to home them please PM me. Anyone interested in re homing them will have to have a home check.
I will put pics up of her as soon as I get some
they are not being re homed through the UKRCC.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh he is so close to where I live. Misty has a dicky tummy too IBS and it's difficult trying to keep her from Poppy and Tillys food, if I had a mansion I would take him in a minute. If allowed.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is lovely isn't he


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Is he an indoor cat Kelly ? x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes he is an indoor cat


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwww what a shame  he is gorgeous :001_wub: i would fit in with everything else  but all mine go out  i really hope he finds his forever home soon x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i wish i was allowed more cats he is stunning


----------

